# interesting background on craigslist tank



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/hsh/754651459.html
 :lol: :-?


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

:x :lol:

That had to be n a class room I bet.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

So thats where my grade school shell project went.


----------



## LiL_hoyt (Feb 7, 2007)

But you can bet, that someone out there is drooling :drooling: right now. Not being ugly


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

> Perfect set up for fresh water system that looks like tropical sea


I thought I was looking at a tropical sea :roll:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

> ONE.of.a.KIND


Thank GAWD! :lol:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I should have done something like that when I had my mini reef.

Why would you want it on wheels? Hmmmmm that would solve my problem with my Python not being strong enough :idea: :lol:


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i thought it would make some of you smile


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I want to say something...... but I'm speechless!


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

:thumb: Tank of the month... :thumb:


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

WOW! The resemblance to the Great Barrier Reef is uncanny!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

CICHLUDED said:


> :thumb: Tank of the month... :thumb:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Craigslist seller said:


> Perfect set up for fresh water system that looks like tropical sea.


If this person wasn't laughing when he wrote this, then the sea life along the Oregon Coast has sure changed since the last time I was there!


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

No Thank You.. :? ..I don't like the color of the tank-stand and background.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Although most "hardcore fishkeepers" like most of us on this site don't like it, I'm willing to bet my own $ that this could be a big seller in Petsmart and the like!

The idea of using epoxy like this for a real rock background intrigues me though. Has anyone done this? Would seem to be a nice way to do it instead of silicone??


----------

